# Acid Peroxide Flowchart



## enragedcow (Jul 25, 2008)

I threw together a quick and dirty flowchart for use of the AP process. Special thanks to Steve for the process info, I used the videos on his site as a general guide.

I just made this while at work, so my attention was somewhat divided - if anything seems missing or incorrect, please let me know and I'll fix accordingly.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice. Very good job.

As far as the process being wrong or right. We'll wait for Steve's input. It all looks good to me though, then again, I'm not the pro.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 25, 2008)

I was thinking during my lunch hour that you can also put in a hazards box. Something that says these types of gases will be produced. You should follow these precautions. Gloves, Shield, Apron, Respirator
Be aware: Chlorine Gas, Hydrogen Gas, etc...


Just so people don't kill themselves!


----------



## enragedcow (Jul 25, 2008)

NuggetHuntingFool said:


> I was thinking during my lunch hour that you can also put in a hazards box. Something that says these types of gases will be produced. You should follow these precautions. Gloves, Shield, Apron, Respirator
> Be aware: Chlorine Gas, Hydrogen Gas, etc...
> 
> 
> Just so people don't kill themselves!



Wow, one of us is clearly psychic... I was doing that just as you posted it, then I uploaded the new attachment... then I saw your post.

Good stuff


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice! Downloading now!

Thanks!

EDIT:
Says attachment is gone???


----------



## enragedcow (Jul 25, 2008)

NuggetHuntingFool said:


> Nice! Downloading now!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Still? It should be back, I just tried it, works for me... hmm...


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 25, 2008)

Got it.

Nice & thanks.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 25, 2008)

The flow chart is a good start but needs some fine tuning.

Here's some of the quick things I saw:

* I noticed it doesn't include the inner bucket strainer idea. This is critical to good agitation and ease in separating the foils from the solution.

* No mention is made of testing for gold in the solution.

* The number of filter papers used is not mentioned.

* Testing of the used solution for the presence of CuCl (copper I chloride) is not mentioned.

* The foils get washed with HCl before they go to the HCl-Cl. This removes the gray/off-white copper I chloride that is commonly found in the foils after pouring the liquid off.

* The cleanup water and HCl washing routine should be modified. The water rinses are three in a row, then a hot HCl acid boil for twenty minutes or so, then three more water washes. If silver was in the source material a hot ammonium hydroxide wash is also recommended, Harold says it should always be done. The ammonia rinses all go in a separate stock pot than the acid washes.

There may be more, I'll just need to think it all through, but these jumped out at me.

I've actually been looking to flow chart all the types of scrap and there respective recovery/refinnig methods. I just haven't had the time to do so.

You've done an excellent job on the rough draft and it will be a great asset to the forum members once it's finalized. These things tend to take several revisions so don't get discouraged.

Steve


----------



## enragedcow (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay great, I'll work on updating it this weekend. Thanks for the input!


----------



## enragedcow (Jul 26, 2008)

Updated, I think I hit everything.


----------



## cmclean (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to elaborate the chart.
Nice work


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for that, I've watched the videos that steve has done several times, i've been writing notes (chicken scratch) but this makes more sense, now that i've seen the video and have it in writing, i'm going to process a batch, (my first one) this weekend hopefully...if all goes well...

I must say, that this website is a very valuable asset, much thanks to all of the members, and to steave for the work he has done as well...


----------



## enragedcow (Aug 12, 2008)

No problem guys, just trying to give something back, so to speak.

Let me know if you still notice any problems with it!


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Sep 2, 2008)

enragedcow said:


> I threw together a quick and dirty flowchart for use of the AP process.



I'm extremely impressed. It is great to see it flow charted! Well Done .


----------

